# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Who carries what 24/7?

## AdventureDoc

What do you ALWAYS have with you, everyday of the year?  

On my person 24/7:
Leatherman Multi-tool 
Mini-mag flashlight
Suunto Watch (compass/altimeter/barometer/digital watch)
Survival bracelet (10 ft. paracord, mini-compass)

In my backpack carried to work everyday:
swiss knife
matches
bandana
survival tin (usual stuff: fishing line, garbage bag, hooks, snare wire, wire saw, ibuprofen, aspirin, purwater tabs, cotton balls, flint/striker, whistle, mirror, small knife, bandaids, mini-compass, etc.)
2 energy bars
deck of playing cards, waterproof

Just curious...thanks!

----------


## Smok

Cold Steel X2 Voyager ,Swiss knife and Leatherman , E2 Executive Surefire and the Petzl LED light , Bic lighter and mag fire stick , Vaseline Cotton , DMT knife sharpener , Pain pills , STRING ..That is just what is on me .. Not what is in my pack

----------


## Elkchsr

I carry what I know, but do try to dress to fit the environment I'm walking into

----------


## canid

3.5' blade stainless folder, bick lighter, toenail clippers, Swiss+ Tech Utili-key. nothing special, just useful things i tend to use often.

----------


## Rick

Old Timer pocket knife, Howler whistle, Photon light, metal match, P38, mini compass, tube of char cloth.

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

leathermen wave, tool logic credit card sized tool, buck para trooper folder bic

----------


## Sourdough

If one can get his onboard FAT layer thick enough He will have 2 or 3 months of survival energy wrapped in skin, it seems to have a long shelf life. Why have fanny packs, just have a large fanny. This way your survival energy is always with you. You can't forget it, It can't fall off the boat, and be lost. Be fat, be happy. 6 Months into TSHTF would you rather be skin and bone, or a full blown water buffalo....???? "Butterbutts will survive", "Butterbutts will thrive".......

----------


## trax

A folding knife, ( I own a few) small LED flashlight, lighter and some cash. Always. And an attitude composed of both a sense of perseverance and a sense of curiousity.

----------


## marberry

outdoors related : leatherman wave, zippo lighter w/ 2 extra flints and a live .22 shell in the case ( dont really know why, its just there), a folding pocket knife in my sock and about 3 feet of fishing line. i usually have a tube of super glue on me somewhere.

other:  Buck Knighthawk ( 7.5" version) iv always got a guitar pick, 400 Cad, 100 Usd, a sewing needle and a forged Drivers license in my wallet (just in case).

----------


## josh nesbit

gerber leatherman micra lighter led light survival tin food in truck maglite solitare and AA maglite swiss knife firesteel petzl elite

----------


## scabbyota

Super Leatherman, folding knife of my choice for the day, fishing line and hooks in my wallet and a bic lighter.

----------


## crashdive123

My wits, knife, light, lighter, firearm, multi-tool, cell phone, cordage.

----------


## Sam

As I'm reading this I emptied my pockets. 
SOG folder, two lighters (one has a flashlight in it.) Whistle, P-38 and metal match on keys, button compass, 20ft. of 2mm braided nylon cord (150lb test), orange bandanna w/survival instruction printed on it. Cord w/swisstek intelikey, Inova led light and mini magnesium stick.
 I keep a small kit in my coat with, as my friends say more 'junk'. I like stuff, and belive we are tool using monkeys.  :Wink: 

That is what I carry all the time.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Right now I'm on business down in the States......I'm carrying Trojan Lubricated XLT's, super reservoir condoms and Lysol Wipes (for sensitive skin). 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Eagles Talon

I have:
Mag-lite, Bic lighter, Leatherman multi-tool, Small folding knife, 10m Paracord, Mobile phone, fishing line and a few hooks and a small amount of cash. oh and some polymer glue

----------


## pgvoutdoors

On average I carry the following on my person.  I also carry a Mountainsmith "Day" lumbar pack most of the time.  It's capable of carrying a fair amount of gear.  But the following is just the few things I like to keep on me at all times.

Spyderco "Native" clip pocket knife, Tikka head lamp, Gerber malti-tool, Bic lighter, Small Steel Match, (3) Trioxane heat tablets, Dog Tags w/ (Fox 40 whistle, John Wayne can opener, Medical Alert Tag), Tissue paper, I.D., Cell Phone, Cash, and $1.50 in Quarters.

----------


## dilligaf2u2

I work from home! I get to carry a lot as EDC. 

Leatherman Crunch and Super Tool. Sak. Frost Mora. Belt buckle knife. Swiss key. Gerber scissors. Bic. Zippo. 2 other lighters. Matches in my wallet. Ferris rob on my sheath for the Mora. Pen. Penile. Gerber infinity flash light. Mini Mag changed to LED. Just to name some of it.

Don

----------


## Rick

Don - Do you light up when you use the microwave?

----------


## mbarnatl

> If one can get his onboard FAT layer thick enough He will have 2 or 3 months of survival energy wrapped in skin, it seems to have a long shelf life. Why have fanny packs, just have a large fanny. This way your survival energy is always with you. You can't forget it, It can't fall off the boat, and be lost. Be fat, be happy. 6 Months into TSHTF would you rather be skin and bone, or a full blown water buffalo....???? "Butterbutts will survive", "Butterbutts will thrive".......


LOL...that's funny!

----------


## Assassin Pilot

I would carry around my pocketknife and stuff, but that will get me expelled from school if I'm caught. So I just carry my pocketknife around on the weekends. And usually my clothes too. 

Why is there a red minivan in front of my driveway just sitting there? It came before I started typing this and it is still there, doing nothing.....

----------


## mbarnatl

Does anyone have survival key chain like one of these?

Here is a link to "Build Your Own Survival Keychain"

----------


## Rick

I sure do. I made my own. It has a Howler whistle, P51, metal match, Photon light, and a tube containing char cloth.

----------


## mbarnatl

> I sure do. I made my own. It has a Howler whistle, P51, metal match, Photon light, and a tube containing char cloth.



Which do you like better the P51 or P38? and reasons why?

----------


## Rick

I added a picture above. That one has a P-38 but I've changed to the P-51. 

I like both for different reasons. The P-38 had more steel in it and makes a better striker for the metal match. It works just fine. The P-51 has less steel so does not do nearly as good a job as the P-38 but it will work if you mess with it long enough. The up side is it is quite a bit larger than the P-38 so it's a little easier to handle.

Ooops. Compass. I forgot that. It also has a compass on it.

----------


## mbarnatl

> I like both for different reasons. The P-38 had more steel in it and makes a better striker for the metal match. It works just fine. The P-51 has less steel so does not do nearly as good a job as the P-38 but it will work if you mess with it long enough. The up side is it is quite a bit larger than the P-38 so it's a little easier to handle.
> 
> Ooops. Compass. I forgot that. It also has a compass on it.


I heard that the P51 didn't work well as a stricker as did the P38. But you could always use the back of a pocket knife blade or add a small hacksaw blade to the key chain.

----------


## Rick

I always carry a pocket knife so if I had to use the metal match I could do just that. Even if I lost the pocket knife I could still make the P-51 work. It just takes a lot more work and it would be harder to do if your hands are cold.

----------


## mbarnatl

Here is the P-38 & P-51 specs & drawings. Maybe you can make your own P-51. It looks like it may have used different metal specs.

----------


## rebel

hk 40
spyderco
minimag
bic
matches
whistle
compass
phone, cash ...

----------


## go2ndAmend

Swiss Army Knife - Tinker model
Cell Phone
Wallet
Kel Tec P32
My Wits

----------


## lastboyscout

I wear a suit and tie most days of the week. This is not and excuse juct a note to all.

Surefire L2
Fenix one cell Dl123
Fenix two cell DL123
Cold Steel 5 inch voyager
Cold Steel 3 inch voyager
victorinox Super tinker

In Wallet:
couple of feet of 100 mph tape on a old card style hotel key
small flint and steel from TAD gear.
couple of feet of para cord

On key chain:
2 photon micro lights one red one white led
small prybar (I forget who makes it)
compass
small lighter (peanut style)
Safariland Cuff key
Glock Model 22 in Desantis Pro Fed (15+1)
Desantis paddle with extra mag (15 rounder with factory plus 2) and peerless handcuffs
Second mag most days in a Galco single mag pouch 17 rd as above.

Laptop bag has extra goodies.

Sometime I wear dockers and a Camp shirt.

Beware the man who never removes his coat.

----------


## klkak

I only carry the following items when I'm awake, dressed, and leaving the house. When I go to bed I carry my wife.

Leatherman supertool 2000
Benchmade model N690
3 watt led light
Small Victorianox
Small Ferro rod & steel
Small Redi edge
Chapstick
Keyring with all my keys
Cell phone

I reckon the more you know the less you need to carry.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Since I tore my rotor cup last week I carry DRUGS. With a few of those suckers I don't care if it snows oats. Don't carry anything but the remote to the couch and guns along with sharp pointy objects have been taken away. Did I mention I also carry extra drugs just in case I run low?????

----------


## Beo

everyday I carry an Emerson CQC6 folder, a taser, a S&W .40 pistol, set of handcuffs, a motorola radio with handset, a shotgun in the trunk, my SRT kit bag complete with M-4 and six mags... oh your talking about off duty or outside of work, just my knife.

----------


## Gray Wolf

If I'm away from my van or house (around town), I carry:
Belt made of 100' of paracord
Keychain kit I made includes, compass, small knife, pealess whistle, special Photon Freedom with a collar around the bulb, a sparky in a leather case with small piece of hacksaw blade and lint, and a p51.
a good small folder in pocket
2 mini bic's
Kershaw Junk Yard Dog ll (3.75" blade)
a replacement set of 2016 batteries for Photon, wrapped in paper
a cell phone w/ extra battery.
In wallet: a survival dog tag and 2 water/wind proof matches w/ strike piece 
think thats it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Wow, I forgot my Leatherman Wave!

----------


## dragonjimm

leatherman wave

on key ring 
compass
photon light
p38
bsa hot spark
small whistle..el cheapo
military sharpener.

a mora, hatchet and the machete stay in the truck along with paracord, light duty rope, first aid kit, small auto kit w/ tools 12 volt light, a mini mag converted to led and a couple of lighters


and now that schools out 3 kids  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ameriborn

I carry only what I would normally need. (Not hiking/hunting/backpacking)

In my case this is:
Pocket Knife (Not sure brand, received as a gift, works pretty well)
Buck Knife Folder
Lighter
Cell Phone

Sometimes I will have my survival kit in an altoids tin, but sometimes I forget it. Usually I keep a backup cheap brand pocket knife as well. You never know when cheap quality can actually hold up.

----------


## Bdog

Leatherman Wave

Glock 36

Bic Lighter

----------


## DOGMAN

A Bible and ninja skills is all I carry.
No clothes, no Leatherwoman- no nothing

----------


## Rick

Listen, about that river trip I scheduled. Something has come up and I need to cancel. You can keep all the money. I'll...uh....call if things work out. 

(mumbles to self) I ain't gettin' in no canoe with a naked guy. No, sir.

----------


## Mountaintrekker

On me 24/7 is a swiss key, metal match and striker, wet dry tinder, Kershaw folder, Leatherman Wave, Photon 2 white LED. I usually carry my pocket kit when I leave the house. The bug out bag is always in the truck and that has enough in there to completely restart our lives if need be. I also have kevlar laces in my hiking shoes which is what I always wear and a cordlock compass on various jackets and hats. 
 If I'm carrying concealed add my G29 and 2 mags to the list.

----------


## RBB

$100 in cash, credit cards, debit card, cell phone, waterproof camera, folding knife, compass, flint & steel, wind-up flashlight and radio, pistol & extra mag, hand-cuffs, floss, needles, fishing kit in a snoose tin, ku-baton, can of mace.

----------


## zaebra

i carry a leatherman micra and my inhaler.  i'm just a cube farmer, so i don't need much else.  i usually have a small notebook and pencil, if i have a pocket for it.

oh!  also on my keyring is my 8gb thumbdrive.  how would i ever survive without that?!

-edit-

those survival keychains are pretty cool, but they seem to be missing a very important component: a flotation device!  what good is your keychain if you drop it in the drink?  and why use a utilikey when you could have a leatherman micra, or one of those pliers with the screwdrivers that swivel out for the handles?

----------


## Seppo Karhu

My pocket inventory:

- Leatherman Supertool(tm)
- Cigarette Lighter
- Painkillers & Antihistamines in tube
- Keys, with small line/nailclippers on ring
- lipbalm
- small tube of moisturizer
- whetstone
- magnesium firestarter w/ flint
- pen
- small coil notebook
- cigar nipper

On belt:

- Dakota Angler caribiner watch 
w/ compass, thermometer led flashlight and hook sharpener

----------


## klkak

It's a wonder some of the folks here don't have hernia's with all the stuff they say they carry every day. I understand why guys like Beowulf carry the gear he has, he's a protect and serve kinda guy. When I'm in the bush with clients I carry allot of gear. But on a day to day basis no way.

----------


## Sourdough

I carry the weight of the world, I am ladened with the pain and suffering of all mankind.

Realistically, earplugs left front pocket. A Old Timer folding knife on belt in leather pouch.

----------


## sixgun

Pocket knife lately its been a CRKT, but I have many knives, I get in different moods and carry something else all the time, never without a knife since I was in elementry school, my dad taught me to always have a knife, he said a man never leaves the house without one and never to take it out of my pocket in school and remember its a tool not a weapon but the school will not see it that way, this was the late 70's

----------


## texasboy

All I carry is my cell phone in case on left front pocket and a Buck 110 in leather sheath on belt.

----------


## Riverrat

I carry a leatherman super tool, and that is it for the day to day. At work I carry more, but not every day.

----------


## DOGMAN

> Listen, about that river trip I scheduled. Something has come up and I need to cancel. You can keep all the money. I'll...uh....call if things work out. 
> 
> (mumbles to self) I ain't gettin' in no canoe with a naked guy. No, sir.


Come on boy....canodooling with me will be loads of fun. You sure gotta purdy mouth boy. Squeal like a pig boy- let me see that powered by bacon thong I know your wearing. oink, oink

I am thinking about changing the name to "Deliverance Outfitters"

----------


## Rick

Yep. That'll draw the customers in for sure. I'd be really concerned about the few that do sign up! :EEK!:

----------


## Rick

"Deliverance Tours. This is Jason."
"Yeah. Can you tell me what I can expect on one of your tours?"
"Sure. Beautiful white water and pristine wilderness."
"Wow, sounds great."
"Probably be a little fightin' goin' on."
"Uh, well, that's okay. I don't mind scrappin'."
"Good. Gonna be some lovin', too."
"Now that's what I'm talking about! How many will be on this excursion?"
"Just you and me, pal."
 :EEK!:

----------


## Gray Wolf

What's that squealing?  :EEK!:

----------


## snakeman

I always carry my Kershaw pocket knife (expect in school).

----------


## flandersander

> $100 in cash, credit cards, debit card, cell phone, waterproof camera, folding knife, compass, flint & steel, wind-up flashlight and radio, pistol & extra mag, hand-cuffs, floss, needles, fishing kit in a snoose tin, ku-baton, can of mace.



So you are a police officer? 

I always have a watch that tells me when the whitetailed deer hunting is good. it comunicates with a satelite and the satelite knows the weather humidity pop temp ect and has daily reports of the rut in my area. curently, the hunting is bad. I also cary a hand grenade for when I come across those huge moose and don't have a meat grinder with me.

----------


## tennecedar

Normally I don't like resurrecting old threads, but I thought this one was really interesting. Maybe the new members could add to it and those that have already posted could update what they carry daily.

My list:
Spyderco Rescue in a kydex sheath on a beaded chain worn under my shirt
Sog Power-lok multi tool on my belt
Boker 4 blade pocket knife (great-grandpa's blue steel bought in the 50's)
Two bic lighters
Key chain with Swedish fire steel, p-38, Swisstech micro tool, small compass-thermometer, micro pry bar, 10' 550 cord braided for a fob
Surefire E2
In my wallet spare truck key, 2 safety pins, sewing needle, 10' kevlar thread, and a E-Z Lap sharpener removed from the plastic handle. Super thin but functional.

To be added after reading this thread: small container for char cloth, photon light, hand cuff key.

----------


## NCO

Hmm.. Cigarettes and a lighter, small swiss knife. That's it.

----------


## Rick

About the same. Upgraded the P38 to a P51. 

Old Timer pocket knife, Howler whistle, Photon light, metal match, P51, mini compass, tube of char cloth. Added a charismatic personality.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

spectacles, testicles, wallet, watch, SAK, SOG Flash II, 45 Beretta more when I go out of the front yard.

----------


## 04jtb

Leatherman Wave
Small but bright LED light
Cash
Sewing needle and thread
Zippo
~10 feet 550 cord
Safety Pins

----------


## RBB

> $100 in cash, credit cards, debit card, cell phone, waterproof camera, folding knife, compass, flint & steel, wind-up flashlight and radio, pistol & extra mag, hand-cuffs, floss, needles, fishing kit in a snoose tin, ku-baton, can of mace.


Just updated my "shoulder wallet."  Besides the above, I carry TP, toothbrush & toothpaste, rubber gloves, motel size soap, and a razor.  I've traded off my Silva compass (kept getting broken) for a WW II era Suunto.

Shoulder wallet:



http://duluthpack.com/product_detail...20Shell%20Bags

----------


## doug1980

Well 24/7 all I carry is my wits and wear underwear.  Don't have things in my pockets when I sleep unless I can find undies with pockets.  Hmmmmmm........

----------


## survivaltalk

backpack with axe rc-3 machete. 3 sharpening stones. rain poncho and pants. bag of tools. spoon can opener toothbrush. waterproof bag with my papers. paracord and rope. belt for carrying blades. thermal pants. compass fishing line. bread bait. altoids can. needles and thread. lighter. eardrops. cell phone and plug. thin string. pine resin

----------


## crashdive123

Quite a list there Survivaltalk.  How about heading on over to the Introduction section and tell us about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## doren

Since I haven't contributed yet..., 

Leatherman Core, Zippo, 12ft of 550 cord (shoe laces). I used to carry a Cold Steel Tanto Voyager, but I lost it during my spring shake down in the Smoky's.

----------


## wildography

my brain!   :Tongue Smilie: 

also, my S.O.G. folder (knife); ummm... a couple of " secrets* " in my wallet...
I also, usually, wear a particular belt/belt buckle that would come in handy in a survival situation; other things: a lighter - though I very rarely ever smoke, and a nail clipper.  

* I carry a couple of peices of old credit cards in my wallet that have been cut in a particular way so they can be used as knives if necessary (as in a SHTF situation).  I've carried them on planes, into federal courthouses, etc.  I started carrying them after 9/11.  Used properly, they can cut someone's throat, take out their eyes, etc.  (They've never been "found" nor have I ever been "questioned" about them... were they to be found, they are just a couple of credit cards that I cut up and forgot to throw away)

also, a carabiner with keys and a couple of extra rings... useful in a survival situation

----------


## tonester

missing in the pic is my good ol burts bees lip balm and my maxpedition spartan wallet.

----------


## hoosierarcher

Keychain I put together myself- compass, thermometer, Swiss Army Farmers Model, Keys(of coarse), micro ferro rod, Doan Magnesium and ferrocium fire starter, two fobs, one with Benedryl, Imodium and aspirin in it one with a coil of copper wire, a spool of dental floss, 3 small(size 12 I think) hooks, split shot, and the quill of a feather for a float, several bread twist tie wires, a squeeze lite mini flashlight.
In pockets(I always wear cargo pants) or on belt, Leatherman Wave, an all steel lockblade knife with a 3.5" half serrated clip point blade(my OH CRAP! CUT THE ROPE! knife), a Timberlite Neely lock single blade pocket knife with a semi skinner blade in ATS-34 steel. All the money I have except for 20 to keep my checking account open. A bic lighter, Carmex lip balm, a Pocket Chainsaw, First Aid Kit(97 cent plastic case one from Wally World I've added all I could to, A pen with duct/duck tape(about 10 feet) wrapped around it and a pencil with cloth tape measure wrapped around it and a small notebook, 3 bandanas, 2 55 gallon heavy duty lawn bags, lastly I have hygiene items. I guess my pants weigh a few pounds but I'm used to it. 
 When I get my vest that is on order I'll have even more pockets YEAH! I'm also getting a Maxpedition Collosus and a Remora. Right now I carry a daypack on my walks/hikes for exercise that has my laptop, Cds, DVDs, a book or two several magazines, a deck of cards, notebooks, pens, pencils and sharpies. a SS mess kit and some basic foods and tea bags evferywhere there is room, am Artic canteen with SS cup it strapped on and I have a water bottle with a SS cup that fits on the bottom in the pocket made for it. In the pack I also have a Cold Steel Large Twist Master folding knife of Carbon V steel, a sharpening kit. this is my walking around town pack my field daypack has a Cold Steel Spetznasz shovel, a hatchet and a Sawvivovor attached. Both packs have a tarp with a wool blanket and a shirt, pants and socks rolled up inside them tied to the bottom. You see I have been unemployed since August. I've sold my TV and lots of other "essentials" to pay the bills but I've used the time when not looking for work to go walkabout a bit. I carry so much because I may well do just that at anytime. I have no cell phone, no immediate family, no attachements at all right now so if I see online there is going to be a stretch of good weather I might just walk into the woods for a time. It is a lonesome but free life.

----------


## Rick

> All the money I have except for 20 to keep my checking account open.


Hey, HR. Let's take a shortcut through this dark and unlit alley. Yeah, sure, it's a....ah....shortcut. Yeah, that's the ticket.

----------


## surfcast

Ontario 499 knife
mini mag light
3 inch folding knife 
heat blanket
50 Ft paracord
magnesium fire starter
cotton balls@ vaseline
and box of hand tools in my pick up

----------


## hoosierarcher

> Hey, HR. Let's take a shortcut through this dark and unlit alley. Yeah, sure, it's a....ah....shortcut. Yeah, that's the ticket.


I'm 6'1" and 285 pounds and can still do pushups and walk 25 miles a day. I was a Marine sniper and I, like all Marines can be your best friend or the worst enemy you've ever faced. The choice is your's. 
We can take that shortcut. "Boy Rick I wonder who that was that grabbed me and demanded my money? Did you hear the scream he let out when I nutted him? Rick? Rick?!? RICK??????!!!!!????"

----------


## crashdive123

I sense a strong frienship building.

----------


## Rick

Hey...I just...uh..wanted the protection. Yeah. The protection...that's the ticket.

----------


## chazlawyer

The only thing that I carry everyday is my benchmade folder.  I do also have some 550 cord braided on my key ring.  I keep a bag in my car, but being an attorney, I can't exactly carry the kitchen sink in my suit every day.  Especially when I go to court.  The security guards frown upon that...lol

----------


## Pict

Spyderco Endura
Vic Huntsman Plus
Lighter (I don't smoke, I burn)
LED Light & prybar thingy on keychain
J-frame .38 & 2 speedstrips (minimum)

Mac

----------


## lucznik

Just checked my pockets.  Today's not special at all and I didn't do any particular  planning or thinking. I just went through the normal A.M. routine so; I figure whatever is there is pretty much what I would be carrying any old time...

In my trouser pockets I have:
SAK - Victorinox FieldmasterCell PhoneWork KeysGerber pen-style knife sharpenerPenFireSteel & Strikermini Bic lighterSmall tube with Ibuprofen, Acetaminophen, & TUMSSmall leather pouch with ear plugs, firestarting tinders, heavy-duty sewing needle, artificial sinew, vial of consecrated oilwallet (cash, credit cards, ID, pictures, spare car key, emergency Firesteel, etc.)

On my belt I have:
FlashlightGerber Multiplier
In my jacket pockets I have:
Small book of scripturesPen and HighlighterRock Mountian Elk Foundation fixed-blade knife (small)Box of mini Diamond matchesMini binocular (Pentax 8x25 DCF MC II)Zip DriveCamera (Nikon coolpix L18]Handgun (Today it is a Taurus PT22 - neither powerful nor terribly accurate, but very discreet)Box of .22LR ammo

As I ponder this list I can't help but think, "man, that's a lot of stuff."  But, then again, I can't think of anything I want to leave at home tomorrow...

----------


## Badawg

Mk... I will play along.

In my pockets:
My wallet with 40 bucks, a sail needle 2.5" long, A stainless Business card with a nice edge on one side that's taped. Misc. phone numbers and address, and 2 Utility knife blades, also taped. Handcuff key.
Large Victorinox lockback(3.5" blade) with saw Pliers(Bolt rounders)and scissors.
Swedish steel,
Mini Bic,
Keychain with a photon2
Burts Bees Chapstick
Altoids(Curiously strong!)
Cellphone
Halls Mentholyptus.

I travel by rail to work, so I always have a backpack with a bunchocrap in it. 
Poncho, fleece vest, pair of socks, some lightweight nylon pants, and a tee.
Laptop, Book or two, notepad and pen, a large black sharpie, 3 energy bars and a liter of H2O in a nalgene and MSR issue cup on bottom.
Small Klein tool pouch with 2 large G-bags, Mag starter, hand sanitizer gel, small blade, Petzl headlamp and 1 spare set batteries, Silva Compass with my USCG issue whistle, 2 double head 16 penny nails wrapped in iron wire, 50' paracord, E-blanket and 4 binder clips and a few zip ties, and a short roll of 20mil PVC tape, 2 condoms(Never know when ya might get "lucky") Bandanna.

Also a small 1st aid kit with bandaids, some gauze pads, tape, Single use burn ointment and Triple antibiotic, Benzo wipes, Ibuprofen and Benadryl melties. Another condom there too...

Also my Kershaw Amphibian and a can of Pepper spray always, as well as some big a$$ pliers with a big honking wire cutter on them.

Some added stuff in there today, a 12" flat blade Screwdriver, bullet level and some hardware.

And... lunch.

Edit: Forgot about the Potable Aqua, 2 sets of Nitrile gloves and a good pair of work gloves that are also in the bag with my Milspec goggles...

----------


## jessielavon

My boy keeps  knife ,P38 his was handed down from his father,lighter and a protein bar,The females keep a fanny pack with our P38,knife,lighter,matches,extra food,a little jug of homemade moonshine and some meds and keep your training  and knowledge first.And everyone knows that we dont try to find each others by running about just to head out to our camp.I always tell the kids to keep good hiking boots close cause we will have a long hike in and try not to panic but keep a clear head.Some of our crew might not make it there but the ones who do know to go on and survive.

----------


## crashdive123

So - just how old are these shine toting daughters?

----------


## jessielavon

My girls range from 19 to 34,my only boy is only 22.The grandchildren range from just about to be born to 14,5 girls and 4 boys.

----------


## crashdive123

Cool.  I just had visions of a toddler walking around with one of these strapped to their belt.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## jessielavon

LOL!, No our rule is you have to be at least 19 to carrie,it can be used as medicine or to get you to the camp.We claim it is for medicine but there has been times when I have had to do refills and hope I have gotten them to understand it is for bug out not to party.time will tell

----------


## crashdive123

...and powerful medicine it is.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> LOL!, No our rule is you have to be at least 19 to carrie,it can be used as medicine or to get you to the camp.We claim it is for medicine but there has been times when I have had to do refills and hope I have gotten them to understand it is for bug out not to party.time will tell


Hmm...a bunch of 19 y/o + girls with shine? Can I tag along?  :Tongue Smilie:  :Tongue Smilie:  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## jessielavon

Sure darling,if you can find us at bug out time,can you shoot(A gun)?

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Sure darling,if you can find us at bug out time,can you shoot(A gun)?


I can shoot anything with a trigger, and demo is one of my specialties.  :Smile:  Probably make you a field expedient version of whatever you got on hand.  :Wink:

----------


## jessielavon

Alpine_Sapper sure wish I could trade you one of my girls for your skills! I try to tell the younins people who cannot celebrate change  will die of fear.My boy and some of my girls can shoot great then I got one that when she sees a deer or other critter closes her eyes to shoot! and if by some chance she hits something other that a tree she cry's!

----------


## Rick

Okay! You can have Alpine. Send me the girl...the one that cries. We'll call it even. :Innocent:

----------


## tennecedar

Rotflmao!!!

----------


## jessielavon

Sounds good to me,but think you could handle a 19 yr old that thinks she knows it all and by the way her nickname is "Slasher" Still wont her,shes great with a knife for fighting but no good at shooting critters!

----------


## Rick

Heck no I can't handle her. That's why I want her. Oh, keep the knife at home please.

----------


## jessielavon

Soon as we get Apline on our crew,shes yours!

----------


## crashdive123

> Heck no I can't handle her. That's why I want her. Oh, keep the knife at home please.


There's a joke in there - someplace.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I know.

Alpine. You need to start marching East.....Okay? Pleeeeeeeease?

----------


## jessielavon

crashdive123,Apline and Rick, love y'alls sence of humor.

----------


## Rick

Thank ya, ma'am. We try.

----------


## crashdive123

The three of us can be seen at 9:00 on week nights in the lounge on the corner.

----------


## jessielavon

No Apline,start marching South!

----------


## jessielavon

Sure wish I could invite y'all to the still down by the creek!

----------


## trailblazer50

i have a sun compass around my neck, a gerber micro mini multi-tool, paracord in my pocket and a paracord bracelet.  i am currently working on finding some sort of fire starter to carry as well.

----------


## blackthorne

leatherman wave, spyderco new model police, a lighter, Maglite taclite and my swiss army watch and button compass. nothing special. I work third shift, as a mechanic, so most of it is self explanatory.

----------


## Manwithnoname

19 yo girls?!? Moonshine?!?!
Whiskey Tango Foxtrot

----------


## kyratshooter

It was a different era MWNN.  Things change.  Lots of water under the bridge in 7 years.

----------


## DOGMAN

An iPhone 6 with Google.... I can figure anything out and get out of any situation (as long as I have service)...

----------


## madmax

I wear shorts so I don't get arrested.

----------


## crashdive123

That's a very, very good thing.

----------


## Rick

The folks at Piggly Wiggly sent him a Thank You card.

----------


## crashdive123

I'll bet it was signed by a lot of people.

----------


## Rick

There was that whole "cooling off" thingy in the frozen food section.

----------


## crashdive123

Oooooh.  Shrinkage.

----------


## hunter63

> i have a sun compass around my neck, a gerber micro mini multi-tool, paracord in my pocket and a paracord bracelet.  i am currently working on finding some sort of fire starter to carry as well.


Even when you are sleeping?

----------


## hunter63

> I wear shorts so I don't get arrested.


On your head?

----------


## crashdive123

It's been known to happen at some of our Florida camps.

----------


## Manwithnoname

Daylight hours up and around, a buck ranger and a zippo. If I go somewhere it's in my truck and it's full of tools, flashlights, water, a tarp, various types/lengths of line, ratchet straps, binoculars, a hatchet and so on.

Hunter, on my head there is 99% of the time a hat. Time of year usually determines what kind.

----------


## Rick

Around here that's usually lamp shades. I guess shorts are okay as long as they are yours and not someone else's.

----------


## Gary

I have my wallet, keys with a classic SAK and a Leatherman Juice.  I have a get home bag in my car and another small urban type survival kit I bring with me depending on where I am going but the above is the minimum.  And of course my iPhone.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> Listen, about that river trip I scheduled. Something has come up and I need to cancel. You can keep all the money. I'll...uh....call if things work out. 
> 
> (mumbles to self) I ain't gettin' in no canoe with a naked guy. No, sir.



If you signed up for Naked and Afraid be aware of inserted fake drama... Quit now while you are ahead... besides... those women are drama queens....

----------


## Antonyraison

Carry My wallet with various cards, my cell phone Samsung A5, a survival bracelet, a keychain flash light, and my Schrade SCH304 folding knife.

The knife I use daily, and even used to breaking to my car on occasion (locked keys inside)

I don't go out into the woods every day of my life, I have a desk IT job and remain mostly in civilization, my daily carry for Out and about in the woods is way way different. 
I have posted up, a thread What's inside your survival Kit. You can check there.. that's what I take out with me when I am in the boonies so to speak.

----------


## DSJohnson

Pretty much if I am dressed (unless I am doing some type of primitive/Living history thing)
Right front pants pocket: Leatherman micro w/a "ranger band" around it, Trim brand nail clippers, any loose change I may have
Left front pants pocket: CRKT Drifter, Scripto lighter, 4" X 3/8" Ferro rod with lanyard hole & short "bankline" lanyard
Left cargo pocket: two (2) 9 rd magazines 
Right hip pocket: cotton bandana, Glock 33 Gen 4
Left hip pocket: billfold/wallet, Black ink ball point pen (Not a roller ball and not a "Tactical" style pen)
On my belt: Benchmade Presidio (Auto, plain edge drop point), cordura pouch with a Iphone 6
Left wrist: Seiko SKX 173 "Automatic" self winding wrist watch

Then it just all depends...lots of time I will have a small flashlight in my right hip pocket, and/or a small hank of 300# test braided "bank line" or maybe 10 feet of 550

----------


## Lamewolf

Ya mean ta tell me that ya'll have this stuff on ya when ya go to bed ?

----------


## DSJohnson

> Ya mean ta tell me that ya'll have this stuff on ya when ya go to bed ?


Nope in bed I am naked. Not even a hong. Read the beginning of my post brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kyratshooter

My goodness DS, I took you for a footie pajama guy!

Possibly with little blue bunnies and clouds in the background.

I used to carry a loadout every day when I was teaching.  Some of the classrooms I had were basement levels with no windows, others were second or third story and one was second story right next to the disciplinary office so anyone that took to shooting would start their rampage right next door.  I had climbing rope in the desk in that classroom.

Now that I am retired I don't carry that much unless I am leaving the place.  

I keep the standard pocket knife, keys with ferro rod on the chain, not much else.  If I drop a pistol in my pocket it is due to some threat I have seen roaming the fence lines and I sometimes forget I have it on me.  I am big into gun comfort while carrying.

When I leave the house any of the vehicles is set up for long term situation endurance so I don't keep ten pounds of gear on me any more.

Of course I have a CCW permit so when I leave home I am always armed and that changes with the situation and threat level.  I am not all up into the same gun all then time for all occasions.  May be a P3at today and a 1911 tomorrow.

Same when I am roaming the woods, depends on what season is open and the gun and pocket knife will change due to the game I pursue.

----------


## DSJohnson

Kyrats,
I think I may have had a pair of footie pajamas once.  Must have been before I was old enough to walk.  I have a picture somewhere of me in a "onesy" or at least that is what my DW calls them.

I, too, have what in Oklahoma is called "The Self Defense Act" card/permit (AKA CCW) and my carry pistol does vary some but not much.  I am and have been a die hard 1911 man since I was 13 BUT nowadays I find myself carrying that Glock is my right hip pocket.  Easy, comfortable and extremely accessible. If by some chance I am wearing britches that I can not do that in I may choose another, smaller, pistol just stuck in my belt.  I have and carry a little Colt "Pocket Hammerless" Model 1908 in 380 ACP.  

In my thinking, and it is just something that I have changed recently, carrying the additional magazines just make sense.  Until the last two years or so I relied on having access to a vehicle with additional mags and more ammo.  However in our "changing world" I decided it may be prudent to carry an additional magazine or two on my person.

----------


## Rick

I couldn't agree more, DS. The last thing I want to do is get into a gun fight. The very lastest thing I want to do is run out of ammo if I do get in one. Maybe if I hold them at bay long enough John Wayne will arrive with the cavalry.

----------


## kyratshooter

Ammo load was one of the things I was considering when I mentioned different firearms for different threat levels.  There is that ever present consideration of balancing ammo capacity with power level, accuracy and concealibility, which is more of a problem in summer than in cold weather.  I must admit that lately concealibility has become a less important factor in my decisions when a short time ago it was the top factor.

It may be the "old geezer" in me but with things the way they are today I just don't care if someone sees my pistol "Print" or if it is exposed to chance view, I have a permit, I'm legal.  Open carry is legal in my state and many engage in that practice, so why should I be so concerned if someone notices the nice grips on my 1911 if the wind blows my shirt tail?

One of the things I discovered when I got the CCW was that carrying the gun became very relaxed and normal feeling, but I have never become accustomed to the ammo load out.

It is also different for each of the guns I carry and I have to adjust for that too, mentally.  

And there is the vehicle factor.  I find it very difficult to work my way around the bucket seats and seat belts in my vehicles and the location of the carry pistol.  If it is comfortable it is impossible to access.  If it is accessible it is uncomfortable or dangerous.

The thing we men must endure when trying to properly accessorize.

----------


## hunter63

I guess I haven't really posted anything to this thread except banter....
So.....
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Wallet 
Mini Revolver in sheath
Flip phone/pouch 
Gerber folder 
SAK Huntsman
SAK Money clip/small cash
BIC 
Match box w/meds,
Belt pouch, (Mini Bic, Mini Multi tool, Ferro rod, striker, wadded up cotton balls in bottom...Key hanger

Or if it's the Altoids Tin drill......

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Lamewolf

> Nope in bed I am naked. Not even a hong. Read the beginning of my post brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That does not paint a pretty picture ! :Dead:

----------


## Rick

I completely missed that the first time then you had to go and highlight it. Now I'll be off food for a week.

----------


## Phaedrus

I guess I didn't realize how much 'stuff' I tote until I had to ditch some of it.  Today I took a class for CCW so I could get an enhanced permit.  It had about four hours of classroom and two hours of range time but some passes on a simulator.  The classroom (wisely) had a policy of no real guns or live ammo, so I had to take my HK back to the car.  But I forgot a couple of mags stashed strategically around my person. :Laugh:   Guns, lights, knives...

----------


## druid

Either on my person, in my pockets or in a small pack - wallet, keys, belt, sidearm, spare magazine, badge/credentials, folding knife, flashlight, eyeglasses/sunglasses, firestarters [lighter and ferro rod], 1st aid kit [small], $50 in small bills+roll of quarters, flash drive, cell phone+cord+portable power pack and some other stuff I can't think of off the top of my head......

----------

